
Free will under threat: humans are at risk of becoming wards of technologists - colinprince
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/ideas/free-will-under-threat-how-humans-are-at-risk-of-becoming-wards-of-technologists-1.5540390
======
smlckz
Are we Turing machines? :|

